# How many recordings at once?



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere, I could not find an answer.

So the wife caught wind of this whole Connected House deal and as a result I have a couple of questions.

Currently we are Dish subscribers with 622 receivers. We really like the ability to record 3 shows at once using both sat tuners and the OTA tuner. It's rare but it does happen. Is there similar functionality with D* setup?

Do new subs get the HR24 receiver?

-Funk


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

DirecTV DVRs can record 2 shows at once, regardless of how many tuners are available (2 or 4, with the 3rd and 4th being OTA tuners).

But, with DirecTV, you will have a receiver at every TV, so chances are you will end up with as many or more tuners to begin with.

New subs get an HD-DVR if they order one, and an HD receiver if they order one. DirecTV doesn't promise specific models, and even if someone breaks the rules and DOES promise one, they have no way to deliver on that promise.

As a rule, DirecTV is trying to use 24-series receivers on new installs that are getting Whole Home service, but that is still very much subject to local availability. In the end, you get what the tech has on his truck that day. The only way to have any real control is to order via a local retailer.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks BZ.

What would be the benefit, if any, to having two HD-DVR's vs. one HD-DVR and an HD receiver?

-Funk


----------



## tradewindsx (Sep 23, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> Thanks BZ.
> 
> What would be the benefit, if any, to having two HD-DVR's vs. one HD-DVR and an HD receiver?
> 
> -Funk


The two DVRs will allow you to record four shows at once, while watching content from the local or remote DVR. You just can't watch the same show on both at the same time. The single DVR and receiver will allow for recording two shows and watching the content from the dvr. Again same show can't be watched on both at the same time.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

thefunks67 said:


> What would be the benefit, if any, to having two HD-DVR's vs. one HD-DVR and an HD receiver?


The ability to record three or four programs at once would seem to be of importance.

An HD receiver can either watch something live using its own tuner or watch something that has already recorded on a suitably connected HD DVR. The HD receivers lack many of the bells and whistles of the HD DVRs.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

thefunks67 said:


> Thanks BZ.
> 
> What would be the benefit, if any, to having two HD-DVR's vs. one HD-DVR and an HD receiver?
> 
> -Funk


4 tuners vs 3 tuners, more is better


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> The ability to record three or four programs at once would seem to be of importance.
> 
> An HD receiver can either watch something live using its own tuner or watch something that has already recorded on a suitably connected HD DVR. The HD receivers lack many of the bells and whistles of the HD DVRs.


Lack many of the bells and whitles of the HD DVRs? Really? Other than not being able to record (duh) and DoD (which also requires recording) what is there thats missing?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

tradewindsx said:


> The two DVRs will allow you to record four shows at once, while watching content from the local or remote DVR. * You just can't watch the same show on both at the same time.* The single DVR and receiver will allow for recording two shows and watching the content from the dvr. Again same show can't be watched on both at the same time.


Actually, in the two DVR example above, you can watch the same show on both at the same time. You can play a show locally and still stream to a remote unit. You cannot stream the same show to two remote boxes at the same time. Local playback has no affect on the streaming of a show.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

RobertE said:


> Lack many of the bells and whitles of the HD DVRs? Really? Other than not being able to record (duh) and DoD (which also requires recording) what is there thats missing?


Recording/TrickPlay/Online Scheduling
Media Share
DirecTV2PC
DoD
DoublePlay

But the big one is the 2 additional tuners to allow 4 simultaneous recordings, plus the additional hard drive space that the second DVR adds.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Recording/TrickPlay/Online Scheduling
> Media Share
> DirecTV2PC
> DoD
> ...


I figured that is was pretty obvious, that features that require DVR functions, would not be on a non-dvr. I figured wrong.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

RobertE said:


> I figured that is was pretty obvious, that features that require DVR functions, would not be on a non-dvr. I figured wrong.


I think pause and rewind are pretty nice bells.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been a year since I've had a receiver but I think it will do Mediashare if networked.


----------



## thefunks67 (Feb 4, 2007)

What about the scenario where a program is started in the living room HD DVR and she wants to pick it up on the bedroom HD DVR?

Can a recorded show that is on the living room HD DVR be played back on the bedroom HD DVR?

In both scenarios can the opposite be accomplished?

-Funk


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

thefunks67 said:


> What about the scenario where a program is started in the living room HD DVR and she wants to pick it up on the bedroom HD DVR?
> 
> Can a recorded show that is on the living room HD DVR be played back on the bedroom HD DVR?
> 
> ...


With the Whole Home DVR service, yes. A show recorded on the LR DVR can be played in the bedroom, and vice versa. You cannot "pause" the show in the LR and then pick it up in the bedroom...you must stop the show on one DVR before you "resume" on a different box.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

Probably a dumb question but I currently have two HD-DVR's and two HD receivers with the MRV setup. If I replace one or both HD receivers for HD-DVR's will that increase my recording capabilities from 4 tuners to 6 or 8? Or does the MRV only support two DVR's? Thanks!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

huskerhead said:


> Probably a dumb question but I currently have two HD-DVR's and two HD receivers with the MRV setup. If I replace one or both HD receivers for HD-DVR's will that increase my recording capabilities from 4 tuners to 6 or 8? Or does the MRV only support two DVR's? Thanks!


Each HDDVR = 2 tuners
You can have more than 2 DVRs.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

sigma1914 said:


> Each HDDVR = 2 tuners
> You can have more than 2 DVRs.


Yes we are already using both DVR's and their 4 total tuners but am excited to know that I could add more, if necessary. Thanks for quick response. One more question - if I replace one or both HD recievers with DVR's will it be just a matter of unhooking the old and hooking up the new? Will I screw up the MRV setup?


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

huskerhead said:


> Yes we are already using both DVR's and their 4 total tuners but am excited to know that I could add more, if necessary. Thanks for quick response. One more question - if I replace one or both HD recievers with DVR's will it be just a matter of unhooking the old and hooking up the new? Will I screw up the MRV setup?


Assuming you only have a single cable going to your existing dvrs and no other receivers you should be able to do the simple swap. A SWiM system can support 8 tuners total so 4 dvrs maxes it out. Depending on your current boxes and the replacement dvr's you might need to add or remove external deca's (eg going from a h24 to a hr21 would require adding an external deca).


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

evan_s said:


> Assuming you only have a single cable going to your existing dvrs and no other receivers you should be able to do the simple swap. A SWiM system can support 8 tuners total so 4 dvrs maxes it out. Depending on your current boxes and the replacement dvr's you might need to add or remove external deca's (eg going from a h24 to a hr21 would require adding an external deca).


I have 2 HR24's and 2 H24's currently (signed up a couple months ago - should have gone with all DVR's in the 1st place) so I shouldn't need anything further other than just to unhook the H24's and replace them with HR24's? Thanks!


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

As long as you get hr24's as the replacements it should be that simple.


----------



## huskerhead (Oct 27, 2002)

evan_s said:


> As long as you get hr24's as the replacements it should be that simple.


Perfect! Thanks for your help. I plan on ordering one or two online thru Abt ($189) or Amazon ($195)


----------



## GreenScrew (Nov 3, 2005)

harsh said:


> An HD receiver can either watch something live using its own tuner or watch something that has already recorded on a suitably connected HD DVR. The HD receivers lack many of the bells and whistles of the HD DVRs.


Can the receiver watch a recording in progress? In other words, if I'm recording a ball game that is half way through, can I start watching the beginning of it before the recording is completed? From either the DVR recording it or another connected receiver? What about watching this recording in progress on both the DVR recording it and a separate receiver?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

GreenScrew said:


> Can the receiver watch a recording in progress? In other words, if I'm recording a ball game that is half way through, can I start watching the beginning of it before the recording is completed? From either the DVR recording it or another connected receiver? What about watching this recording in progress on both the DVR recording it and a separate receiver?


Yes to both.

- Merg


----------



## kizernal (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a H20-700 with Deca attached using only one input into the receiver. So even adding the 2nd line to the receiver i would not be able to record additional shows right? Would it give me the ability to at least watch something different while the 2 are recording?


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

kizernal said:


> I have a H20-700 with Deca attached using only one input into the receiver. So even adding the 2nd line to the receiver i would not be able to record additional shows right? Would it give me the ability to at least watch something different while the 2 are recording?


Since you have DECA, that means it's a SWM installation. The HR20 only needs one connection for dual recording.


----------



## kizernal (Sep 6, 2010)

jdspencer said:


> Since you have DECA, that means it's a SWM installation. The HR20 only needs one connection for dual recording.


Currently it only records 2 shows at one time via the one coax feed. If i used the 2nd input would i see any value? Additional recording ability or ability to watch 3rd channel while 2 are recording?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

kizernal said:


> Currently it only records 2 shows at one time via the one coax feed. If i used the 2nd input would i see any value? Additional recording ability or ability to watch 3rd channel while 2 are recording?


no.
It's not the number of cables, but the number of tuners [2] that is the limiting factor.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

veryoldschool said:


> no.


Correct answer.


> It's not the number of cables, but the number of tuners [2] that is the limiting factor.


Incorrect explanation.

The two recording limit is a function of the way the DVR is implemented at the lowest levels. Whether you have two tuners or four tuners, you can still only record up to two tuner streams at a time. By your explanation, the HR20 (or an HR21-4 with AM21) could record up to four channels and that's not the case.

The other DBS company offers one recording per tuner in their HD DVRs so the distinction is important.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

The two recording limit on the HR2x/AM21 combination actually goes back to the DirecTV days with the HR10-20. When they implemented the HR10, they used base code from the SD TiVos. It was easier to change the base code so that the system only needed to use two of the four tuners. Back when the HR10 was introduced, the TiVo community was asking why only two recordings, since it had four total tuners.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Suffice it to say that the HR2x series doesn't have much code in common with either the SD TiVos or the HR10-250.


----------

